# Leopard Geckeo, free to good home



## DukeBoxer (Oct 22, 2007)

Pick up only, I don't want to send her through the mail

I have a leopard gecko that I have had for some time now (6 years maybe) and because of circumstances, I think she would be better off with someone else. She is pretty big, yellow with black spots and some white, not nearly as yellow as the ones on the market now. She doesn't have a full tail, but didn't when I bought her either. She is very docile and loves being picked up (except when molting) and loves exploring. Just know that she'll look for anywhere to hide. Great first reptile for children. You can have her tank and all. I live in Guilford, CT near New Haven.

PM me if interested
-Josh

I'll be up at the Mass OS show this Sunday if anyone is interested, I'll bring her up there.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 22, 2007)

Does it sell car insurance and talk with a British accent??? Oh yeah, that's a Day Gecko not a leopard.  

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 22, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Does it sell car insurance and talk with a British accent??? Oh yeah, that's a Day Gecko not a leopard.  -Ernie



:clap::clap::clap:
If it did - it wouldn't be free!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 22, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Does it sell car insurance and talk with a British accent??? Oh yeah, that's a Day Gecko not a leopard.
> 
> -Ernie


 and I thought that an Aussie accentoke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2007)

Send me a picture, if she's OK I'll take her as another to the 8 I have would be no big deal. E.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry I almost forgot these



















She just sat there and posed for the pictures. My wife calls her Chilly Willy, or en español chiliwili.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2007)

What is she eating?


----------



## DukeBoxer (Oct 23, 2007)

eric, I used to give her crickets but now I am giving her the superwors, like huge mealworms


----------

